# 

## paradox2604

Witam mam takie pytanie czy mozna  butle gazowa ustawic w innym pomieszczeniu niz  kuchnia ? poniewaz wedlog planu  mam ja w szawce w kuchni przy plycie gazowajk ale ja sie zastanawiam czy nie lepiej bylo by ja  wyniesc do innego pomieszczenia i wezykiem doprowadzic gaz do palnikow  ? co o tym myslicie ?

----------


## Greengaz

Długośc przewodu elastycznego łaczącego butlę gazową z odbiornikiem nie może przekraczać 3 m /atest!!!/. Pomieszczenie w którym stoi butla musi posiadać wentylację, nie może być poniżej poziomu gruntu i nie może to być garaż, Jest jeszcze parę innych ograniczen.

----------


## kemot_p

> Pomieszczenie w którym stoi butla musi posiadać wentylację, nie może być poniżej poziomu gruntu (...)


Butla gazowa 11 kg nie może stać w piwnicy?  :ohmy: 
Tzn. podłoga piwnicy jest poniżej poziomu gruntu, sufit powyżej. Czy w takim pomieszczeniu nie wolno używać kuchenki na gaz z butli?

----------


## Greengaz

Wynika to z ogólnych zasad 'posługiwania" się propanem-butanem jako gazem cięższym od powietrza.

----------


## olamala111

ja ustawiałbym tylko w kuchni.

----------


## michcio0711

> Butla gazowa 11 kg nie może stać w piwnicy?


W żadnym wypadku!
Propan-butan jest cięższy od powietrza i w razie wycieku gromadzi się przy podłodze. Z piwnicy nie ma jak "sam" się wydostać.

----------


## kemot_p

> W żadnym wypadku!
> Propan-butan jest cięższy od powietrza i w razie wycieku gromadzi się przy podłodze. Z piwnicy nie ma jak "sam" się wydostać.


Ja jestem dieslo-filem  :smile:  więc temat mnie nie dotyczy - ale rozumiem, że analogicznie samochodem z LPG także nie można parkować jak ktoś ma garaż w piwnicy?

----------


## Greengaz

Odpowiedź Kom. Głównej PSP na pytanie czy można parkować samochody zasilane gazem płynnym (LPG) w garażach podziemnych.
_Aktualnie obowiązujące przepisy przeciwpożarowe nie regulują kwestii parkowania samochodów zasilanych gazem płynnym propan – butan (LPG ) w garażach podziemnych.

Do powyższych kwestii odnoszą się jednakże przepisy techniczno – budowlane. 
Zgodnie z wymaganiami § 108 ust. 1 pkt 4 rozporządzenia Ministra Infrastruktury z dnia 12 kwietnia 2002 r. w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie (Dz. U. Nr 75, poz. 690 z późn. zm.), obowiązującymi od dnia 8 lipca 2009 r., garaże zamknięte, w których dopuszcza się parkowanie samochodów zasilanych gazem płynnym propan – butan, i w których poziom podłogi znajduje się poniżej poziomu terenu powinny posiadać wentylację mechaniczną, sterowaną czujkami niedopuszczalnego poziomu stężenia gazu propan-butan. 
Obowiązek ten, dotyczy jednak budynków nowoprojektowanych oraz istniejących, w przypadku ich odbudowy, rozbudowy, nadbudowy, przebudowy oraz zmiany sposobu użytkowania.

Jednocześnie informujemy, że w ramach nowelizacji aktualnie obowiązującego rozporządzania Ministra Spraw Wewnętrznych i Administracji z dnia 21 kwietnia 2006 r. w sprawie ochrony przeciwpożarowej budynków, innych obiektów budowlanych i terenów (Dz. U. Nr 80 poz. 563) przewiduje się wprowadzenie, w kontekście omówionego powyżej wymagania przepisów techniczno-budowlanych, obowiązku umieszczania, przy wjazdach do garaży zamkniętych z podłogą znajdującą się poniżej poziomu terenu, czytelnej informacji o dopuszczeniu lub niedopuszczeniu parkowania w tych garażach samochodów zasilanych gazem płynnym propan-butan._

Gdzieś w tym wszystkim jeszcze jest rozsadek.

----------


## JarekKRK45

W garażach położonych poniżej poziomu gruntu , jest zakaz parkowania samochodów z instalacją gazową .

----------


## Greengaz

Wrzuć jakiś przepis dot. budownictwa jednorodzinnego. Pewnie coś przeoczyłem.

----------

